# Wackiest Of The Wacky Warning Labels Selected



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*NOVI, Mich. -- *And the winner is: a heat gun and paint remover that produces temperatures of 1,000 degrees and warns users, "Do not use this tool as a hair dryer."

That's the winner of the ninth annual Wacky Warning Label Contest conducted by Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch, the consumer watchdog group known as M-LAW. The idea behind the contest is to show how lawsuits, and concern about lawsuits, have created a need for common sense warnings on products.

M-Law president Robert Dorigo Jones called warning labels "a sign of our lawsuit-plagued times." He said judges who allow anyone to file a lawsuit on almost any theory have created a need for product makers to plaster warnings on everything.

Jones said when judges start dismissing cases rooted in frivolous theories, "An unpredictable legal system -- in which judges allow anyone to file a lawsuit on almost any theory -- has created a need for product makers to plaster wacky warnings on everything. When judges see it as their job to dismiss cases that are rooted in frivolous theories, we'll see fewer wacky labels and more fairness in the courts."

The label on the heat gun was found by Tom Brunelle of Holland, Mich., who will receive $500 and a copy of the book, "The Death of Common Sense," by Philip K. Howard.

Other wacky labels:


The $250 second place award went to Jam Sardar of Grand Rapids, Mich., for a label on a kitchen knife that warns: Never try to catch a falling knife."
The $100 third place award goes to Alice Morgan of La Junta, Colo., who found a very wacky warning on a cocktail napkin. The napkin has a map of the waterways around Hilton Head, S.C., printed on it along with this: "Caution: Not to be used for navigation."
And don't eat the yellow snow, either. Kirk Dunham of Seabrook, Texas, got an honorable mention for a warning label he found on a bottle of dried bobcat urine made to keep rodents and other pests away from garden plants. It said: "Not for human consumption."
But will it get cold in the refrigerator? Another honorable mention goes to Lyne Anton of Elk, Calif., who found the following warning label on a baking pan: "Ovenware will get hot when used in oven."
See the wacky labels:

http://www.mlaw.org/wwl/photos.html


----------



## Mawich (Jan 8, 2006)

My favourite was always the one on the packet of nuts which has a warning on it for nut allergy sufferers: 'May contain nuts'.

What's with the *may*?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good ones boys... :L:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

On a Hairdryer -- Do not use while sleeping.
eerr ok lol

On a bar of Soap! .."Directions: Use like regular soap."
and that would be how?....

On packaging for a Rowenta iron -- "Do not iron clothes ! on body."
but wouldn't this save me more time?
On Children Cough Medicine -- "Do not drive a car or operate machinery after taking this medication."
I,ll make sure my 5 yr old doesnt drive a car while she has a head cold 

On Nytol Sleep Aid -- "Warning: May cause drowsiness."
and...I'm taking this because?

On a Japanese food processor -- "Not to be used for the other use."
now, somebody out there, help me on this. I'm a bit curious lol

On an American Airlines packet of nuts-- "Instructions: Open packet, eat nuts."
Ermm: maybe, uh...i,ll fly Delta

On a child's Superman costume -- "Wearing this garment does not enable you to fly."
I don't blame the company. I blame the parents for this one.

On a Swedish chainsaw -- "Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals."
Oh my God...was there a lot of this happening somewhere? lol​


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Cinderella said:


> On a child's Superman costume -- "Wearing this garment does not enable you to fly."
> I don't blame the company. I blame the parents for this one.
> 
> On a Swedish chainsaw -- "Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands or genitals."
> Oh my God...was there a lot of this happening somewhere? lol​


You have got to be making those two up? :L:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

noooooo i'm not lmao!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Can of self-defense pepper spray warns: ​
 *May irritate eyes*​
Conair Pro Style 1600 Hair dryer warns: ​
 *Do not use in shower; never use while sleeping.*​
On a box of rat poison: ​
 *Warning: Has been found to cause cancer in lab mice.*​
In the manual of a chainsaw: ​
 *Do not attempt to stop blade with your hand.*​
Cheap rubber ball toy warning: ​
 *Choking Hazard: This is a small ball.*​
Toilet bowl cleaning brush warns:​
 * Do not use orally.*​
 Instructions for an electric thermometer: ​
 *Do not use orally after using rectally.*


Warning on fireplace log:​
 *Caution--Risk of fire.*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

•Sleeping Pills -- Caution: May make you drowsy. 
•Lighters -- Contents flammable. 
•Dog Shampoo -- The contents of this bottle should not be fed to fish. 
•Shampoo -- Intended for use on hair only -- not eyes. 
•Stroller -- Remove infant before folding for storage. 
•Curling Iron -- Not for internal use. 
•Microwave Oven -- Do not use for drying pets. 
•Child's Playhouse -- This is not a toy. 
•Toilet Bowl Cleaning Brush -- Do not use orally. 
•King Size Mattress -- Warning: Do not attempt to swallow. 
•Can of Insecticide -- This spray is harmful to insects. 
•Firecrackers -- Do not light while holding in mouth. 
*•Fat-Free Potato Chips -- May cause anal leakage.* :/: 
•Peanut Butter -- Warning: May contain nuts. 
•TV Dinner -- Remove plastic wrap cover before eating. 
•Batteries -- Do not swallow. C or D batteries may cause choking. 
•.22-Caliber Rifle -- May cause injury or death. 
•Hardware Store Rotary Drill -- This product not intended for dental purposes. 
•Hemorrhoid Suppositories -- Remove aluminum wrapping before insertion. 
•Disposable Diapers -- Dispose of after use. 
•Electric Cattle Prod -- For use on animals only.


----------



## Mawich (Jan 8, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> *•Fat-Free Potato Chips -- May cause anal leakage.* :/:


Ah finally, proof that full-fat is the only way to go. I feel vindicated


----------

